# leaves are turning yellow



## username812 (Mar 13, 2006)

the plants have been growing for about a week and two out of the four are starting to turn yellow, one is dark green and curling and the other looks fine, i used soil from a local nursery and havent added any nutrients the ph is around 6.8


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 13, 2006)

username812 said:
			
		

> the plants have been growing for about a week and two out of the four are starting to turn yellow, one is dark green and curling and the other looks fine, i used soil from a local nursery and havent added any nutrients the ph is around 6.8


 
Have you watered the plants? 
What size container? 
How did you transplant them? 
Did you pack the soil down hard? 
Does the soil have any nutrients in it? 
How soon did they start turning yellow after you transplanted them?


----------



## username812 (Mar 13, 2006)

yes ive watered them, they are still in the small peat moss containers (should i have transplanted them already?) the soil isnt packed hard and it doesnt have any nutrients


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Mar 13, 2006)

Which way are they curling?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 13, 2006)

username812 said:
			
		

> yes ive watered them, they are still in the small peat moss containers (should i have transplanted them already?) the soil isnt packed hard and it doesnt have any nutrients


How much water have you been putting on the plants? The soil should be only slightly moist, never saturated. The soil also has to be able to drain. 

Can the soil drain? Is it just plain dirt or do you see white pieces in it?

What type of light do you have on the plants?


----------



## username812 (Mar 13, 2006)

this isnt mine but it looks similar, ive been watering them whenever they get really dry, i added perlite and there was some vermiculite in the bag when i bought it. im using a 250w mh
sorry username, had to delete that link. It wasn't a valid link. Seemed to have some incorrect characters init. 
you may have to go back and "save" it to your pc, the post it here as an attatchment.


----------



## username812 (Mar 14, 2006)

yeah sorry about that, im new to this


----------

